# First Snow With The New Car



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

Dang, the tires are crazy bad. I need new ones, sliding all over the place, trying to keep it at low RPMs.

What are your experiences?


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

Had some hideous Yokohama V4's (lotso tread) but was able to go up and down snow covered hills without even the tires spinning. Did engage ABS once when a car in front slammed on their brakes.

Actually, it was so stable that I purposely went on the throttle coming out of a turn to get some slidding happening to show my passengers I could make it slide if I wanted to 

You've got to get some new rubbers eh


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Stock size wheels still?
Pick up some Nitto NT460 if you want some good performing all-season tires. It's what I use on my wife's Altima and the thing is like a freaking mountain goat in the snow. 

If you're running anything larger than 16" wheels on it, you're going to have problems finding good all season tires though.


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

I know what you mean, Same problem, but as said above you must get some all season high performance tires. Some actually have better traction than the original (OEM) summer ones... http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Compa...=WR&speed_rating=YR&speed_rating=ZR&x=17&y=12


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

im confused, is this for the Spec? or are you referring to the Max? I see that is was moved from the qr25de section.. i apologize if your referring to your Max tho


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Only one way to save a Spec for winter and that is called Nokian. That'll save a Max too. Almost all Canadians reccomend Nokian, Blizzaks aint got shit on the Nokians.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, considering it's halfway through January and he's just now seeing his first snow, I wouldn't recommend snow tires. It would be a waste to spend the money on them for just a few days of snow per year.. 

If it were a place that it started snowing in Sept or Oct and stayed frozen until Feb or March, then yeah.. buy some snow tires...

for the rest of the country, a good set of all-seasons is fine. Hell, I used to run Max performance Summer tires all year round.. for the five days we had snow, I'd park the car and drive my wife's, or simply call in to work and say I can't make it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Well, considering it's halfway through January and he's just now seeing his first snow, I wouldn't recommend snow tires. It would be a waste to spend the money on them for just a few days of snow per year..
> 
> If it were a place that it started snowing in Sept or Oct and stayed frozen until Feb or March, then yeah.. buy some snow tires...
> 
> for the rest of the country, a good set of all-seasons is fine. Hell, I used to run Max performance Summer tires all year round.. for the five days we had snow, I'd park the car and drive my wife's, or simply call in to work and say I can't make it.


I hear that and I am running max performance summer tyres now. As you said, I just stay in when it snows. If it is an urgent need to go out I drive the minivan with Symmetrys and AWD which we have and no one uses. Since he has 2 cars though, putting a set of tyres on one that are very friendly for snow and ice may be a good idea if they have a job or a reason to go out even when the weather is inclement. The Dunlop Winter Sport M3s offer all around good performance in winter and summer weather. Yes, they arent cheap but they last a good while and are excellent for summer usage too. The Pirelli P Zero Nero M + S is another great possibility. It's all about what suites our budget and where you are at. Being that we are next to VA, we get moderate snow and a lot more ice. Around here, if you have an important date, it is going to snow by Murphey's Law.


----------

